# College



## ReptileManiac (Oct 8, 2009)

Alright I don't have a tortoise but I really want one. I am going to college soon and am wondering if anyone has taken care of a tortoise while in college? That is the only thing holding me back. Can you take care of them in the dorms?


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I would not recommend it. I would recommend you waiting until you are done with college. I know it sounds like a long time but dorm life is really not the best for a tort not even a small hearty one like a Russian. My Opinion. Keep researching by the time you are out of college you will be so full of tort knowledge and know without a dought what type you want. Plus you can save for the ultimate in habitat for it.


----------



## Laura (Oct 8, 2009)

Most Dorms dont allow pets, and college roomates can be a bit rough on them. I'd wait.
Not the best life for a tort. Enjoy it yourself!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree with Robyn and Laura.

My daughter took a tortoise with her to college in Texas. She did not have the time or opportunity to bring the tortoise outside, which is where they need to be as often as possible. There are very few dorm rooms that would have adequate space for the size of cage most tortoises, even small ones, need. Also, the amount of equipment needed, plus dietary items, would require a lot of cupboard and refigerator space. We have definitely learned the hard way that tortoises and college student schedules/activities do not mix.

The less-than-stellar care our Taco got living with my daughter at college (though slightly better at home during the summers) resulted in serious pyramiding and malnutrition, which was totally unfair to the tortoise. It is best to put your future pet's well-being first, and wait tilll you really have the time and money and space to give him/her the best home possible.

While you're waiting, you can cruise this forum and enjoy the wide variety of pictures and information. By the time you get your little tortie, you'll be an expert in tortoise care!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 8, 2009)

I am a college student and just finished my associate's degree, but continuing school for nursing and biology. I also work full time, volunteer at a local zoo, and paint somewhat frequently. I keep 6 tortoises, 1 cat (Maine Coon), 3 Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnakes, and 1 police German Shephard (bred for high-energy!). I have been keeping tortoises for about 4 years, but other animals a lot longer. I would take my tortoises out for sun, exercise, to graze on grass lawns for almost an hour or two each day at least 3-4 days a week when I lived an apartment

It can be tough to take care of tortoises while in college, but not impossible. Living in a dorm will limit you. If schools allow you to keep animals, then you would have to work with a small species considering how small most typical dorm rooms are. Most of your time will be committed to school and taking care of your tortoise(s). I made a lot of adjustments to keep tortoises while going to college. While keeping tortoises in college is not a very good idea, I thoroughly enjoy my tortoises even though I am cramped for time! Good luck on your decision and in college!

~Norman


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm in college and I have one semester left before I graduate. There is no way I could have properly cared for my tortoise in the dorms, not to mention if I got caught I would have gotten in trouble.
If you get caught, what do you plan on doing with your tortoise?
(I will admit that I kept a guinea pig in the dorms with me, but that's another story )

Now I live in an apartment and my tortoise Nelson lives in my bedroom. It's still not the ideal living situation because I don't really have anywhere outside that I can bring him. There are so many people that walk on the grass and I'm not comfortable letting him roam around outside. 
I would at least wait until you are out of the dorms and living in an apartment.


----------

